# Newbie to this Forum



## golfnut505 (Aug 13, 2007)

hello, everybody.

i am a newbie, and this is my first post.

it is my desire/dream to live in europe, and maybe even retire there. 

here's my situation. i am 53, single, and on a VA disability of $910/month with a 4% increase each year. because of the type of disability i receive, i cannot marry a woman with a reportable income or even a woman with her own pension, unfortunately. thus, is it possible to live in spain permanently without having to leave the country every 3-6 months? can i obtain a permanent resident card? i do not have a lot of money in the bank, and i'm not interested in working unless it's under the table. i don't really want to work at all, if it's possible.

i'm sure by now you understand my situation very well. any info or help would be greatly appreciated. thank you in advance.

al


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

golfnut505 said:


> hello, everybody.
> 
> i am a newbie, and this is my first post.
> 
> ...



Hiya
Just wondering, how will you survive then? $900 aint a lot ... about 686 euros I guess ....... a rental property may cost you 3-400 euro a month for a 1 / 2 bed.


----------

